# Does Noise has genra served a purpose, yes if well orchastrated or executed noise 101



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Does Noise has genra served a purpose, yes if well orchestrated or executed noise 101*

Ok noise in a way if well conduct can be quite enjoyable, yes and the is garbage noise, thus said noise to be trown away, does ttonalism of noise serve a purpose, for cacophonic sake?

Sure Take these eeasy exemple i.e Merzbow Coma Benerice it drone, it's ambient , it's proggy , and harsh noise make you appreciate classical even better?

Or try Masonna classic cd releashed Inner mind mystique, defenatly headphone music or your neighbor will call thee cops on you(deprofundis toss a joke) see 10% of poppulation around the world know exactly what i said is accurate, that noise make you appreciated music even more, than there are noisebands that are more fun than actual music...

How paradoxal try playing harsh noise than listen to melodic classical like Bela Bartok work or some perotin per se than smooth new age music.

I'm cyclic folks, i like routine music noise music noise ...
Some noise is actually good but im more into early japanoise (japanese early noise scene 80'' to 94 i.e best perriod dont know why.
:tiphat:


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to like noise but since getting into classical music there is just no comparison at all. It makes noise feel absolutely pointless. That said I still bump Merzbow's Ecobondage and Storage and the Collection Era (early Merzbox) albums every now and then.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The British neo-folk bands Current 93 and Death in June flirted with noise during the 80's, I used to listen to that stuff. Perhaps my favourite noise song was Death in June's _The Wall of Sacrifice,_ being an impressive aural collage of all sorts of different things. But there were many more good ones (and some bad ones as well).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As a follower of noise music (and that is_ not _an oxymoron!) what I find most intriguing is the absolute variety of noise out there. I mean, some of those musicians are quite imaginative. Too, I marvel at how such sounds are generated/created. Hey, if these folks turned to crime, probably none of us would be safe. Good thing their imaginations are tuned to noise music instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

Merzbow is king. But I like Hanatarash, Gerogerigegege, Drome, MZ412, Hydra, MITBN, Rectal Anarchy. I love NON's "Children of the Black Sun." It's rather humorous to me that someone would say that they stopped listening to noise because it seemed so pointless. That's WHY you listen to noise! Some stuff classified as noise isn't noise because it has too much structure. Noise should be structureless, rhythmless, melodyless, and mostly or entirely toneless. Every vestige of the human personality of its creator removed. No characteristic use of intervalic harmonies or chords or riffs or melodic runs or beats that betrays the composer's personality. Noise is just noise, no hooks, no rousing choruses, no gorgeous harmonies that only so-and-so is capable of writing. It has no humanity in it at all. It's empty. Neither necessary nor unnecessary which is how noise is and which is why I find noise interesting. You don't need to hear a jackhammer clamoring away in the distance because it's annoying but then you do need to hear it because someone is breaking up concrete to lay in a new road or sidewalk.

And, like music, every noise has merit because it is characteristic. When you scoot a chair across the floor, you don't hear the sound of breaking glass. Imagine watching a movie and someone drops a glass to the floor and it shatters but the sound man dubs in a phone ringing instead. Doesn't work, does it? The movie would be extremely confusing to watch. And it makes no difference if the noise natural or man-made.

Listen to these:






You hear traffic sounds, swamp sounds, rain sounds but these are not the sources of these sounds. Noises devoid of humanity, generated randomly and conveying nothing and yet characteristic and purposeful because those are the noises generated by the processes that produce them and those processes are what make things they way they are. Imagine earth with no thunderstorms or the sun producing no solar wind or Saturn without its rings. All these things are necessary for the universe to be the way it is and all these things are really processes in motion and that produces characteristic noises. But it has no stamp of a human author. That is the very purpose of it and why we have to have it.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Amon Tobin - Pick Up The Pieces Of Saturn Mosh Mix ( Ponga, 1999)

This is realy Ponga.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have acquaintances who look at me with a revealing smile whenever I mention my collection of "noise music". Sure, they are doubting my sanity. I know that. But some of them actually enjoy local amateur bar bands which thrash out "classics" from the 1950's and '60s. Talk about noise music. Sometimes people are on the same track in the universe and yet fail to recognize it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Victor Redseal said:


> I love NON's "Children of the Black Sun."


Yeah I forgot about that, it's very powerful! NON and Boyd Rice are sort of members in the whole Current 93 / Death in June "community", I explored the whole gang some years ago.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Nigel Ayers (band name Nocturnal Emissions) who I interviewed is the only one I care for, in their later period when they do more pleasant noise, but I went through some general interest in many bands back around 83 to 85 before the scene took off. I didn't like the darkness or negativity, though, nor that much of the music, just that some were doing relatively interesting thing and were kind of like academic about it. And, there are at least two bands named NE's, one is a kind of noise metal band that isn't Ayers' band. It uses some pseudo-Industrial fonts/imagery which is kind of funny if the band never heard of Ayers' band.


----------

